# ..edit a thread tittle?



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Oct 2012)

I can't find anything that allows me to do that? (or I'm thick.. or I should have gone to spec savers..)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I can't find anything that allows me to do that? (or I'm thick.. or I should have gone to spec savers..)


 

What do you need changing?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What do you need changing?


 
I need to remove the "(ladies only)" from my thread in the cafe section and change to "SportsPerson's" instead of "Sportswoman's".. The boys demand to do so as they want to contribute..  (they already do, but still..)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2012)

done


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Oct 2012)

much obliged! thank you!


----------



## monkeylc (30 Oct 2012)

What's a tittle?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Oct 2012)

monkeylc said:


> What's a tittle?


 
that's a silly question to ask, isn't?
A *tittle* is a small distinguishing mark, such as a diacritic or the dot on a lowercase _i_ or _j_. The tittle is an integral part of the glyph of _i_ and _j_, but diacritic dots can appear over other letters in various languages. In most languages, the tittle of _i_ or _j_ is omitted when a diacritic is placed in the tittle's usual position (as í or ĵ), but not when the diacritic appears elsewhere (as į, ɉ).


----------



## Scoosh (31 Oct 2012)

It goes with a jot.


----------



## monkeylc (31 Oct 2012)

oh, not the answer i was expecting


----------

